# Pacers @ Cavs | Game #62 | March 11th, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 62*_


*Indiana Pacers* *(29-31) VS* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (36-25)*

_*Sunday, March 11th, 2007*_
*Time:* 3:00pm PT, 6:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio



> *Preview*
> 
> It's been more than 18 years since the Indiana Pacers have had a losing streak this long. Facing LeBron James and the surging Cleveland Cavaliers will make snapping their slide that much tougher.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Starting off this game strong defensively. A block and an offensive 3 second violation on the Pacers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Another one of those phantom travel calls. There simply was not enough time for Lebron to travel there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's taken three 3s already. Man, that was a bad loose ball foul call.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Pacers are clearly hurting without Jermaine protecting the paint.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How could a slasher be so bad at slashing? What makes Larry think he's Rip Hamilton?


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

lebron 1-4 from downtown ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha with no respect on that dunk. That should have been an And-1 play.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, nice putback from Lebron. I like the ball movement.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

quench23 said:


> lebron 1-4 from downtown ...


LeBron with a nice tip dunk and turns to the camera saying, "Quench23, don't you start with me today, buddy!" :yay:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

remy23 said:


> LeBron with a nice tip dunk and turns to the camera saying, "Quench23, don't you start with me today, buddy!" :yay:


"Quit lookin' at my lemonade!"


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

GREAT defense by Lebron at the end of the quarter there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 31-18 after the opening quarter of play.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hmm...Lebron's starting the second quarter. A slightly different look.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shannon makes his first shot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shannon Brown drains the jumper. Nice stroke - glad he made it (but I'd try to drive if Foster switched onto me).


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron with the And-1. The Pacers are just really hurting with injuries and confidence right now. We should walk all over them this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

One of my favorite memories of a Cavs game was watching everyone warm up before the game, and Ira Newble was draining jumpers from everywhere on the floor. He wasn't missing at all. I was blown away. 

Holy crap what athleticism by Shannon.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shannon Brown went into the SKY on the lay up!!!! Holy ****!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I like Shannon's aggressiveness.

Isn't amazing how quickly this guy turned from possible bust to bench contributor? His confidence has been like night and day.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

up by 20 with 6 minutes left in the 2nd, lebron better get back in and get his 30 quick so he can sit the 2nd half


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I am seriously sick of players trying to run underneath other players when they're in the air just to draw a charge. It pisses me off.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron just ate Dunleavy alive.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 55-37 at halftime.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Great first half by the cavs,

Im loving how we're keeping the lead within 15-20, the cavs of last yea ror even the first half of this year would coast and let the other team back in the game, so far after the allstar break its been different, im lovin it

I love you lebron =)

oh and btw, ira newble can shoot the ball. and nail the three. Trust me, one of these games , hes gonna get in the 4th and hit like 5 3s .. justttt wait


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha is looking good this quarter.

And below is a picture (an attachment) of Shannon Brown's take off for the lay up. He takes off clearly behind the dotted half circle.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 82-61 after three quarters of play.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Do you guys think mike brown will keep lebron in so he can get his 30?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

No, I think Lebron's streak ends tonight. But it was in a blowout win, so it's not really a big deal.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow Shannon!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland lost some focus with that huge lead.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why the hell is Snow still in the game? His defender is running away from him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah, I would rather see Brown in the game right now than Snow (since Brown looked good tonight).


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, what incompetent officiating.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I know it was for the fans, but Carlisle probably doesn't appreciate that Andy 3 at the end.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

psh. Carlisle needs to chill. Not everyone makes millions of dollars like he does. For some people a chalupa is a nice dinner.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> psh. Carlisle needs to chill. Not everyone makes millions of dollars like he does. For some people a chalupa is a nice dinner.


Yeah, I don't get why people really care in the first place. Usually it's more to just have a little fun rather than rub a victory in anyone's face. If they don't like it, they should teach their team how to actually play offense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 99, Indiana 88*


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

The balanced scoring and team balance today reminded me of the late 80's Cavaliers. But when they lost some focus in the 4th quarter, I remembered that this was the 2006/07 version. Still, it was a good game!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Missed this one: looks like all the starters had a good game and nice to see a blowout. This is exactly what we should do against this depleted Indiana squad and nice to see us to do it for a change


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Solid effort all around. Shannon showed some flashes, I like how he can create his own shot. 

Hughes played pretty well, hard to understand how he is so erratic with his shooting but overall, have to like the results with him @ PG (5-0! :cheers: )

Was lost so we gain another game on them, Chicago turning into our greatest threat for the #2 seed


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Solid effort all around. Shannon showed some flashes, I like how he can create his own shot.
> 
> Hughes played pretty well, hard to understand how he is so erratic with his shooting but overall, have to like the results with him @ PG (5-0! :cheers: )
> 
> Was lost so we gain another game on them, Chicago turning into our greatest threat for the #2 seed


And whoever loses that race to the 2 seed drops down to the 5(!) seed. Of course, that means a possibly favorable matchup against the Atlantic winner. But since don't think Miami will be hanging around the 7th seed, I'd rather be up at #2, especially considering how well our team plays at home.

That's why it would be wonderful to overtake Detroit for top seed overall. That could have made the difference last year.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Miami is already a 6th seen and only 1 game behind Washington for a possible higher seed.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> And whoever loses that race to the 2 seed drops down to the 5(!) seed. .



Ya that would be a disaster


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-070312



> With the Cavaliers one point shy of 100, a mark that gives Cleveland fans a free giveaway chalupa from Taco Bell, forward Anderson Varejao launched a 3-pointer just before the final horn of a 99-88 win over Indiana.
> 
> Varejao's shot wasn't close but it irked Pacers coach Rick Carlisle, who stood at his bench and glared at Cleveland's mop-haired forward.
> 
> ...


Poor Andy!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Pacers should be embarrassed that they even mentioned the shot. Carlisle should be embarrassed that he had the audacity to stare down Andy after the shot.

How about you worry about the fact that you just got run over by a team that didn't even seem to care too much about the game. The Cavs were kind of freewheeling it the whole game, and the Pacers put up no resistance until the game was out of reach. You're going to be the coach of a team that completely rolls over and then you're going to stare down an opposing player because he tries to get the fans chalupas?

No, Andy shouldn't have taken the shot. But he did it for the fans. Rick should have packed his bags, walked to the locker room, and during the press conference he should have said, "Well if we didn't want him to take that last shot, maybe we should have showed up to play today." He's letting his team off the hook by allowing them to get mad about the AV shot. Hell, who cares? It wasn't rubbing it in anyone's face, it was for the fans. You know, the people who pay these guys' salaries?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Your above statements are true, but look at it from the Pacers point of view. The team has been in and out out of trouble, 9 game losing streak, The Coach needed something to try and spark their team, even if it was a meaningless shot with time expiring. 

He is probably and has probably tried anything and everything to get the Pacers back on track, this is has to be a last ditch effort to rally the troups.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Your above statements are true, but look at it from the Pacers point of view. The team has been in and out out of trouble, 9 game losing streak, The Coach needed something to try and spark their team, even if it was a meaningless shot with time expiring.
> 
> He is probably and has probably tried anything and everything to get the Pacers back on track, this is has to be a last ditch effort to rally the troups.


Hell, you'd think showing them a replay of the entire game would be enough.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Carlisle needs to stop crying. Andy keep doing what you do for the fans :cheers:


----------

